# R32 vs R33 vs R34 vs R35



## gtr-r33 (Feb 27, 2007)

Pretty cool video, 

Sorry if a Repost couldn't find it on the forum anywhere so don't think it's been posted before


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Excellent vid  obviously the best type won  

I wonder what state of tune they all were? and if they were all a similar power?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

33 & 34 had 600bhp, 32 had 400, 35 standard (according to the figures given at the start of the video I saw.


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

markM3 said:


> 33 & 34 had 600bhp, 32 had 400, 35 standard (according to the figures given at the start of the video I saw.


LOL didn't see that, I suppose it show in the result!


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Qould love to see equally powered cars going at it. I think GTROC should set it up and then we can put it to rest once and for all


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah totally agree! I thought the R35 would have been closer (even though it has less power) with all the new technology that is on it!


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Did anyone notice the R32 was only revving to 7000rpm! Im sure there was a little more to come from it 

Very good video though

Thanks for posting


----------



## blacktopassasin (Oct 2, 2009)

that r33 is a beautiful color


----------



## FCUH (Feb 6, 2008)

It looked like the R35 was catching up at the corners but didn't have enough power to keep up on the straights against the 33/34.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

... then the excuses start rolling in by the dozen


----------



## brett (Jun 3, 2007)

I like the ballsy move the R33 pulled on the first lap throwing it in under the 34 in the dirt. Good stuff.


----------



## gtr-r33 (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad it isn't a repost


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

i have a dvd with this race on it.

love it!


----------



## rossmcleod (Apr 9, 2010)

love it 

the blue looks minted


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

it used to be the same video before in a longer version which was teling the spec of the cars but i cannot find it anymore does anyone knows where i can find it?


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

The r33 and R34 were around the 600bhp mark, the r32 was quoted at 450bhp and the r35 was stock. Always struck me that the r32 being the oldest and least powerful finishing right on the arse of the R35 was quite extraordinary.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Hee hee, the 32 was 200 bhp down on power and still kept up!
Awesome!!! :chuckle:

bob


----------



## Drifter_85 (Jun 13, 2009)

I love this video. Saw it on my other forum, everyone was bashing the r35 but someone said in the
comments that the gtr was running stock


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

What happened to the R32 off the line....Looks like he missed a gear, The R35 would never have passed him other wise, he was with it the whole way, even thought the R32 was only reving until 7k....Must have been a girl driving (other than Fee of course!)


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

It shows how good the chassis was/is now on all of these cars. 
If it were another car with 20 years betwwen the models, you can bet the gap would have been bigger. 
(I know the power isnt the same, but the 32,and 35 were not much different)


----------



## moz (Mar 22, 2005)

R32 had quite a deficit on power, but, according to the English version of the video, it had different compound tyres. I've seen this before, but I never realised MCR's Kobayashi was driving his own car!


----------



## Jamesp (May 4, 2010)

Good video,id like to see a race with a tuned R35.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yeak, got the whole Best Mtoring edition Vol 91(?) I think.

Stated that the GTR32 had 400ps (around 400bhp), but was running stickier tyres and prob the most track oriented suspension, so kept up quite well despite the power deficit.


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

id love to see this test with all the cars stock , and then another with all the cas with 500 bhp and the same suspention , that would be interesting!!! good vid tho loved it , are the chasis in the 32 33 43 the same like a porche or did they change it?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

R33 & R34 progressively more rigid than the r32, but heavier.

R33 on had quicker acting HICAS.

All much the same with detail improvements as you'd expect as time went on.

Big Chris, how does your GTR32 gompare with your old 34?


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

DrGtr said:


> it used to be the same video before in a longer version which was teling the spec of the cars but i cannot find it anymore does anyone knows where i can find it?


I can copy my dvd for a small fee if anyone is interested :chuckle:

Theres loads more action on the dvd also!


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

markM3 said:


> R33 & R34 progressively more rigid than the r32, but heavier.
> 
> R33 on had quicker acting HICAS.
> 
> ...


I'll tell you when I've driven the bloody thing lol I ain't driven it yet need a new abs unit now


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Ditch the ABS ... you don't need it!


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

Had the chance to own a r32 and r34 to me like a lot of people say the 32 is more raw. On the 34 feel the computers trying to sort out what I messed up and gets me out of trouble sometimes...lol. The 32 holds a special place in my heart and if I get another chance I will restore one. For now the 34 is keeping me happy


----------



## c1japan (Jun 13, 2005)

very cool video :bowdown1:


----------

